# FBQ2496 and leds..



## hasse_swe (Jan 6, 2008)

hello!
doesn't the 2496 have the ability to show output levels on the leds?
only "clip" led that shows when output is too high?....no "warnings before"?..no, how much headrom you may have left?:unbelievable:
/H


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

No, it seems to me that the FBQ VU meter only monitors input level......


----------



## hasse_swe (Jan 6, 2008)

brucek said:


> No, it seems to me that the FBQ VU meter only monitors input level......



ok...to bad.. =/

and yes..while i'm in search for answers:bigsmile:.. is the "apply 1ft to sub-distance" also for the 2496?
or is it only for the Dsp1124?
thanks/H


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

The delay compensation would be the same for the 2496 as the 1124....


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

Without an output VU meter/clip light, is it fair to say that if you only use cut filters that the output wouldn't be clipped as long as the input doesn't show as clipping? Or not that simple? 

Is the above true for both the FBQ2496 and the DSP1124P ?


Tim
:drive:


----------



## hasse_swe (Jan 6, 2008)

brucek said:


> The delay compensation would be the same for the 2496 as the 1124....


aaah..ok thanks! thought that only where for the dsp models.. 



OvalNut said:


> Without an output VU meter/clip light, is it fair to say that if you only use cut filters that the output wouldn't be clipped as long as the input doesn't show as clipping? Or not that simple?
> Tim
> :drive:


most truly..... was thinking if someone..... i know...we can call him john doe:bigsmile: (not ME of course):heehee:.... whould want to boost some freq..then it whould be handy to see the headroom..:daydream:

thanks all pro's/H


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Without an output VU meter/clip light, is it fair to say that if you only use cut filters that the output wouldn't be clipped as long as the input doesn't show as clipping?


It's just that simple - yep.



> then it whould be handy to see the headroom


If your input level is set such that there is no headroom at the input, then *any* gain will clip the output. You must always lower the input level to below maximum with a BFD when you add any gain.

brucek


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

Thank you bruce. I always appreciate your direct to the point answers. :wave:


Tim
:drive:


----------

